# Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen



## dosenelch (11. Juli 2013)

Für den nächsten Ansitz auf Zander ist mir die Idee gekommen, ob es nicht mal einen Versuch wert wäre, meine Köfis mit Knicklichtern auszustatten. Also entweder das Knicklicht in den beiderseits tief eingeritzten Fisch stecken, so dass er seitlich etwas leuchtet oder bei Grundmontage das Knicklicht ein Stückchen  vor dem Köfi auf dem Vorfach befestigen.
Hat das schon mal einer probiert?


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Dort wo Biolumineszenz eine Rolle spielt, also im Meer bringt es was. Aber im Süßwasser?


----------



## Schneidi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Ist in ba-wü verboten. Schau erst mal nach wie es in deinem bundesland aussieht


----------



## Skrxnch (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Hab das schon öfter im Baggersee probiert an der Zanderangel, Frisches gelbes Knicki glaub 1-2 Fehlbisse. Knicki vom Vortag (über Nacht gekühlt/eingefroren) *deutlich mehr Fehlbisse*|rolleyes.

Die Bisse waren teils sehr heftig, aber immer nur von kurzer Dauer. Kann sein dass der Köfi mitsamt den Haken dadurch zu steif wirkt.
Könnte aber durchaus nen Versuch in Flüssen bei angetrübtem Wasser wert sein. Nie probiert, ich angle seit langem nur in Baggerseen.
Bin mal gespannt wer damit Erfolg hatte, irgendwer bestimmt...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Die Afrowelse im Forellenpuff stehen drauf, haben aber sowieso ein ganz anderes Verhalten als unsere einheimischen Fische.

Mit Leucht-Gummi-Mais u.ä. hatte ich Nachts schon klasse Ergebnisse auf Rotfeder & Schleie.. Tests mit herkömmlichen Köder direkt daneben waren eindeutig, Licht rules!

Zander ist nicht so meine Baustelle, aber meine bisherigen Versuchsergebnisse mit Leuchtködern (Fluoreszierend bis Knicklicht im/am Gummiköder) waren bisher doch sehr mau, steh damit aber noch in den Anfängen.
Knicki _im_ KöFi bringt übrigens gar nix, es schimmert nix durch.


----------



## Skrxnch (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Knicki _im_ KöFi bringt übrigens gar nix, es schimmert nix durch.



Doch rektal selbst eins vom Vortag in Rotaugen, -federn und Lauben schon, aber nur mit relativ kleinen Köfis. Bis auf den Kopf kaum größer als das Knicki selbst. Genau das macht es dann vermutlich unnatürlich beim Biss und deshalb hatte ich vermutlich nur Fehlbisse.

Also ich kann das dann durchschimmern sehen:m, praktiziere es aber nicht mehr weils mir bisher nur Fehlbisse brachte.

Gefangen hab ich mal im Rhein nen Zander auf die Pose selbst mit so einen alten Knicki. Biss nicht bemerkt, Schnur doppelt um die Kiemenbögen verwickelt, Aber das zählt ja nicht, steht aber hier schon glaub 2 mal unter kuriose Angelerlebnisse o. ä..


----------



## fordfan1 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde vielerorts verboten...

Hatte es auch mehrmals probiert am Fluss und im See,zwei Ruten nebeneinander als Vergleich...

Fazit:Vergiss es,zumindest bei mir hat sich kein deutlicher Unterschied gezeigt.

Kann bei dir natürlich wieder anders sein 

Try and Error sage ich da nur.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Skronch schrieb:


> Doch rektal ... aber nur mit relativ kleinen Köfis...


Ok, geschluckt.
_Obwohl das in diesem Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht passt... _|kopfkrat

Hatte das mit größeren Köfis versucht, null Effekt; bei Gummis geht's auch nur vernünftig bei dünnen Tuben oder Gufis in Richtung Transparent. Blau & Rot sind in diesen Fällen auch echt schlapp, die gelben Knickis müssen es schon sein.
Aber der Erfolg war für mich bisher eh nicht bemerkbar.
Richtig trübe, dunkle Gewässer oder größere Tiefen bin ich auch noch nicht angegangen.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Für den nächsten Ansitz auf Zander ist mir die Idee gekommen, ob es nicht mal einen Versuch wert wäre, meine Köfis mit Knicklichtern auszustatten. Also entweder das Knicklicht in den beiderseits tief eingeritzten Fisch stecken, so dass er seitlich etwas leuchtet oder bei Grundmontage das Knicklicht ein Stückchen vor dem Köfi auf dem Vorfach befestigen.
> Hat das schon mal einer probiert?


 
Wie schon erwähnt , ist es oft regional verboten , mit leuchtenden Ködern oder mit Hilfe von Licht zu angeln .

Eine andere Methode , die ich auf Zander vor Jahren schon 'mal ausprobiert habe , ist das Angeln mit Futterkorb , ......nur das der Futterkorb anstatt wie üblicherweise mit Paniermehl , Haferflocken und dergleichen , mit frisch gehacktem Köderfisch-Ragout bestückt war.

Habe das dann aber allerdings auch leider schnell wieder eingestellt , weil es nicht nur die Zander , sondern auch die hier allgegenwärtigen Wollhandkrabben verschärft angelockt hatte !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## dosenelch (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Warum ist denn das Angeln mit künstlichen Lichtquellen überhaupt verboten? Wegen den Chemikalien darin?

Und was gehört eigentlich zu diesen sogenannten künstlichen Lichtquellen?


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Warum ist denn das Angeln mit künstlichen Lichtquellen überhaupt verboten? Wegen den Chemikalien darin?
> 
> Und was gehört eigentlich zu diesen sogenannten künstlichen Lichtquellen?


 
Ich denke 'mal , weil es bei Behörden , -Verbands, -und Vereins-Oberen als eine erfolgreiche Methode angesehen wird , ........denn alles , was irgendwie besser oder mehr fängt , ist doch bei uns gänzlich , teilweise und/oder regional verboten , .......siehe Paternoster , Umbrella-Rig , lebendiger Köderfisch , gefärbte Maden , Lockstoff , Nachtangeln , Schleppangeln , Echolot , Kunstköder über 30gr oder Grundangeln(letztere beiden in Lübeck) , etc .

......vielleicht kann man auch ein Glühwürmchen an den Haken hängen:q?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Skrxnch (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

@diemai: Stimmt genau!:m

In dem Fall ist der Hintergrund vermutlich dass man vermeiden will/wollte das man nachts mit dem PKW-Licht den Angelplatz ausleuchtet. Zumindest hab da noch was vom Prüfungskurs im Hinterkopf.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Skronch schrieb:


> @diemai: Stimmt genau!:m
> 
> In dem Fall ist der Hintergrund vermutlich dass man vermeiden will/wollte das man nachts mit dem PKW-Licht den Angelplatz ausleuchtet. Zumindest hab da noch was vom Prüfungskurs im Hinterkopf.


 

Mag angehen , ...hatte 'mal irgendwo in'ner Angelzeitschrift gelesen , das man an urbanen Gewässern es auf Zander durchaus 'mal im Schein von eventuell vorhandenen Straßenlaternen o. Ä. probieren sollte , ......und zwar mit flachlaufenden , schlanken Wobblern .

..........aber diese Lichtquellen kann man ja wenigstens nicht verbieten...!

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

aber als Alternative dazu die Solarlampen verwenden
Die kann man überall hinstellen
Gruß A.


----------



## Margarelon (12. Juli 2013)

Z. B. LFischG NRW, Zitat:

"§ 39 (Fn 11)
Verbot schädigender Mittel
(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken, anzuwenden."

LFischG RLP, Zitat:

"§ 43
Verbot schädigender Mittel
(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende oder giftige Mittel oder verletzende Geräte mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken zu verwenden."

Nur ein paar Beispiele. Und Knicklicht im/am Fisch ist ein künstliches Licht. Also verboten.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Z. B. LFischG NRW, Zitat:
> 
> "§ 39 (Fn 11)
> Verbot schädigender Mittel
> ...


 
.............dann dürfte man in NRW ja auch nicht mit Kunstködern in Nachtleucht-Farbe angeln , oder ?



.....hab' irgendwo auch schon 'mal Angelhaken mit fluoreszierender Beschichtung gesehen......watt nu |kopfkrat|bigeyes??

            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Margarelon (12. Juli 2013)

diemai schrieb:


> .............dann dürfte man in NRW ja auch nicht mit Kunstködern in Nachtleucht-Farbe angeln , oder ?
> 
> .....hab' irgendwo auch schon 'mal Angelhaken mit fluoreszierender Beschichtung gesehen......watt nu |kopfkrat|bigeyes??
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Nachleuchtend scheint was anderes zu sein. Da hat uns damals im Kurs der Leiter, selbst Kontrolleur, den Tipp gegeben, mal solche Köder zu testen... 
Aber sicher wäre ich mir da nicht...


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Nachleuchtend scheint was anderes zu sein. Da hat uns damals im Kurs der Leiter, selbst Kontrolleur, den Tipp gegeben, mal solche Köder zu testen...
> Aber sicher wäre ich mir da nicht...


 
..........ich hab' keine Ahnung , ob so'ne Kunstköder bei uns verboten sind oder nicht , ....wer will das auch nachprüfen , .....eingesetzt habe ich sie schon einige wenige Male , sowohl bei Nacht mit der Taschenlampe "aufgeladen" und auch an trüben Tagen(da erledigt das wohl das Tageslicht) , ...aber ob meine Fänge darauf nun unbedingt an dem Nachtleucht-Effekt gelegen haben|kopfkrat , ......Fische reden nicht#c! 

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Moin auch 
Party am Wasser, Partybeleuchtung unter Wasser da geht was.....


----------



## Brettener86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Also ich stell mir das nicht so prickelnd vor, wenn ein Zander den Köder schluckt und die Montage abreisst. Evtl. schafft es die Magensäure ja, das chemische Mittel zu vernichten. Was aber, wenns anderstrum läuft??

Wäre für mich Grund genug, es bleiben zu lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Brettener86 schrieb:


> Also ich stell mir das nicht so prickelnd vor, wenn ein Zander den Köder schluckt und die Montage abreisst. Evtl. schafft es die Magensäure ja, das chemische Mittel zu vernichten. Was aber, wenns anderstrum läuft??
> 
> Wäre für mich Grund genug, es bleiben zu lassen.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn die Magensäure die Plastkhülle des Knicklicht schaffen sollte, steht es um den Fisch nicht gut.
Die Soße in den Knicklichter, die uns unter dem Handelsnamen Cyalume bekannt ist, besteht aus drei Chemikalien:

1. Chemiekalie:
 ein Oxalsäureester, also ein Stoff wie z.B. Diphenyloxalat oder Triphenyloxalat

2. Chemiekalie:
Wasserstoffperoxid(im Glasröhrchen innerhalb des Knicklichtes)

3. Chemiekalie:
Farbstoff in dessen Farbe das Knicklicht leuchten soll


Bei Vermischung(knicken) reagieren Wasserstoffperoxid und das Oxalsäureester in deren Folge => Licht in Farbe des Farbstoffes emittiert wird.
Das Zeug ist für den Menschen als gesundheitsschädlich eingestuft und dürfte aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften, in der Dosierung wie im Knicklicht vorhanden, unter Umständen für den Fisch tödlich sein.
Dabei kommt es mitunter sicherlich auch darauf an, wieviel Zeit verstrichen ist, zwischen Knicken des Lichtes und dem Freiwerden der Chemikalien in den Fischkörper.
Je länger die Zeitspanne und je größer der Fisch, desto höher dessen theoretische Chance zu überleben.


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



> Brettener schrieb:
> 
> Wäre für mich Grund genug, es bleiben zu lassen.



Eben. Und deshalb ist ja auch in NRW und S.-H. verboten. In den anderen Ländern bin ich nicht so im Bilde. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein.


----------



## Rhxnxr (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

bei solchen Ideen braucht man sich nicht über den schlechten Stand der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit wundern #d.


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> bei solchen Ideen braucht man sich nicht über den schlechten Stand der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit wundern #d.


 
................ich denke 'mal , das die Öffentlichkeit absolut keinen Plan hat , was ein Knicklicht überhaupt ist |bigeyes!

Außerdem , ......Ideen sind(noch) nicht verboten !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



> Außerdem , ......Ideen sind(noch) nicht verboten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ideen darfst man ohne Ende haben. Genau wie Gedanken. Probleme bekommt man, wenn man sie in die Tat umsetzt, und der Gesetzgeber etwas dagegen hat. In diesem konkreten Fall reicht ein Blick ins Fischereigesetz.  #6


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ideen darfst man ohne Ende haben. Genau wie Gedanken. Probleme bekommt man, wenn man sie in die Tat umsetzt, und der Gesetzgeber etwas dagegen hat.


 
...........zumindestens , wenn man sich erwischen läßt!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Idee wirklich neu wäre. Seit es die Knicklichter gibt, b.z.w. man ein Nachleuchten mit der berüchtigen "Phosphorfarbe" hinbekam, wird, b.z.w. wurde damit auch an Ködern herumexperimentiert. Genau so, wie mit gefärbten Köderfischen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles versucht wurde. Ein echter Brüller war es alles nicht. Über ein paar Aha-Erfolge kam da nichts heraus. Wäre es anders, würden wir ja längst alle damit fischen, oder nicht!?


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfische mit Knicklicht pimpen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein echter Brüller war es alles nicht. Über ein paar Aha-Erfolge kam da nichts heraus. Wäre es anders, würden wir ja längst alle damit fischen, oder nicht!?


 
Ich denke genauso , aber wenn ich des Nachts 'mal spinnern sollte(was sowieso kaum mehr vorkommt)oder auch bei geringer Sichtigkeit des Wassers , hänge ich auch 'mal solche phosphorisierenden KuKös an die Schnur , ....Wunderdinge sind aber bestimmt nicht zu erwarten !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Margarelon (14. Juli 2013)

Hmm... Ich hab irgendwo noch ne Spraydose mit nachleuchtendem Lack... Sollte ich wohl mal nen alten Wobbler lackieren. Vorteil bei dem Zeug ist, dass es durchsichtig ist.


----------

